# head butting



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

My gelding has been headbutting and getting worse. He loves attention but really doesn't like his head messed with (unless he decides he does). I get after him by yanking on his halter and with a stern NO! He just keeps doing it so while brushing him I have been holding up the metel curry and it does seem to help a tad..letting him get himself..I naturally would not hit him with it! He seems to understand when he touches it that it is there but really need a longterm short fix. Am I not being hard enough with him? 
One of my vets told me he loves attention and to ignore it and just move away because by getting after him he is getting the attention he wants. That really hasn't been working, nor does it really make sence to me. thanks..I have wanted to post this a long time ago but felt a little embarrased to do so. You know like I should know how to handle this..


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

> Am I not being hard enough with him?


NOPE! If you were being effective and getting after him harshly enough, he would have quit it after 2 or 3 corrections -- at the most.

If it takes more than 2 or 3 corrections to stop any bad behavior, the handler is just 'pecking' or 'nagging' at the horse which only exacerbates any problem.

If you are reasonably strong, you should be able to jerk a lead-rope hard enough to be an effective correction. If not, use a stiff rope halter or a chain on a web halter and make the jerks count. Do it roughly enough to make the horse back up briskly for 20 feet. Make it count. Then back off and be nice.

One thing to remember -- be consistent. You cannot let him rub or you rub him one time and then get after him the next time he rubs. Enforce your space and keep it that way. Keep your relationship a more of a business one and not a love-fest. They just make lousy pets. They can knock you down and hurt you and this kind of disrespect can easily turn into aggression.

Incidentally, one of the few times I have ever been knocked down by a horse, I was head-butted by one that had just come in for training. It was his LAST head-butt and he 'became' a much nicer gentleman -- after *one* correction.

Oh!. By the way, your Vet should stick to his day job because he would be a lousy trainer.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks Cherie! Everything you said sounds just what I thought I would hear. I do have a chain halter and a rope halter so will put the chain on him when I go out today. Thank you for giving me a straight direct answer..

One of my biggest problems is timing, then strength. I did let it go because it started as mild pushing and has developed into what it is today. Thank you so much!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm with Cherie too. My rule is: I can get in my horse's space and do whatever I need to do, but he doesn't come in to mine.


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

no others need respond.Cherie it worked! First time was so so, but the second time he backed up about 3 ft (thats all the room we had in that part of the barn), he had his head up and was trying to figure out what just happened. After that he was hanging his head as if to say ok you win...It was awesome so thank you for your help. When we got back from riding he did it again, his butt ended up pushing up against the stalls, but was a good boy after that..

I guess I just needed to know how tough to get with him..again thank you!!!!!!


----------



## garlicbunny (Apr 30, 2009)

Just want you to know that my boy is a totally different horse now. He has not tried to head butt me once and have had the regular nylon halter back on him for about a week now. It is so nice not to have to worry about the headbutting and sooo nice to have a well behaved boy again..thanks again


----------

